

Cozy 1.0 "Snowden" Release  - ssaunier_
http://cozy.io/v1-snowden-release/

======
embro
I like the release code name. Such a good idea, well thought guys!

~~~
ssaunier_
Right! I really like the Raspberry suggestion and future Mailpile integration.
Would like to see a big "Buy" button here to just order my raspberry Pi with
everything setup and easy update. I think that "easy of use" would be a key
point for such decentralized tools to beat Dropbox & Co

~~~
gelnior
Thank you guys for the feedback! About the ease of use we are working on it
via partnerships with hosting companies and ISPs. If you can't wait, you can
check cozycloud.cc too.

